
Startup Trading Cards - chukmoran
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1727967384/842327343
======
minimaxir
Yeah you're not allowed to do this as-is. Trademark infringement is trademark
infringement, and including _logos_ is definitely not good. ("Legal challenges
as a potential asset"? Really?)

And arguably copyright infringement with the startup data too. (no provider
gives that data out without licensing.)

------
api
You should make a Magic: The Gathering style card based RPG around the startup
scene. That would be seriously disruptive.

